# Driver killed in Seattle



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not a tree worker, but there are some photos not only of the firefighters but also the Park Dept. forestry workers working the incident:

http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=owned_buffer

We have a grove of white pines in my town that twice to my knowledge have had a tree spontaneously break (calm days) and land on a car going along in a 45 mph zone. One before my time was fatal, the other which I was in charge of for a few minutes early on pancaked the front end of the car but the driver was able to self-extricate. How I don't know since we couldn't reach the ignition to turn off the still running and in drive car.


----------



## Tree94 (Mar 17, 2016)

wow, that's a big tree.
sad story for family.
poor little girl had to experience that


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Mar 21, 2016)

It's really hard to have any words after seeing that.


----------

